# Switching from Student Visa to Partner Visa



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Dear all,

I have a quick enquiry, if anybody may shed some light on:

If a person enters OZ with a student visa to study a General English course, say, for six months, could that person, if marrying a permanent resident inside OZ within those 6 months, apply for a Partner Visa Onshore?... while the outcome of the application is received, would said person receive a Bridging visa in the meantime?

For how long are bridging visas granted? (I would assume until decision on a particular application has been made, right?).

Thanks as always!

Luigi


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It will depend on whether a student visa has been issued without a No Further Stay condition on it and if so, then yes another visa can be applied for.
And yes, Bridging Visas are usually issued to cover the time from when an existing visa expires to a decision being made on the new visa having been applied for.


----------



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Hi Wanderer, thank you very much for your quick response. 

On a related subject, could an application be made for a partner visa on a legal marriage basis as soon as the marriage takes place?... or is it necessary to show the 12 months living together for that (I believe the latter condition only applies if you apply for a partner visa based on a defacto relationship, but I am not sure if this also applies for a partner visa application supported on a legal marriage).

Thanks again!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Answered @ http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7373-length-relationship-married-couples.html


----------



## rowlandm (Sep 27, 2013)

Wanderer said:


> It will depend on whether a student visa has been issued without a No Further Stay condition on it and if so, then yes another visa can be applied for.
> And yes, Bridging Visas are usually issued to cover the time from when an existing visa expires to a decision being made on the new visa having been applied for.


Hi Wanderer, your answer is still useful after 2 years! But I was wondering if my wife (who is on a student visa) wants to work full time, will they cancel her student visa and provide a bridging visa?

She really doesn't like the course and she would prefer to work full time at the part time job she has now.

Any info would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## rowlandm (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry - found other threads on this - This just happened to be the first one!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi rowland - so you found out that she can't cancel her student visa because it would void her Bridging Visa, correct? Just making sure you found the right info!


----------



## rowlandm (Sep 27, 2013)

From the info I saw, it said that the student visa would stay active after we applied and if we cancelled it (and we have to be very careful about how we do it), she would have to go on a Bridging Visa E and she wouldn't be able to work or leave the country. Is that accurate? I seemed to see that was a constant reply from more people in the know.

She could then apply to have the work restriction removed.

Thanks for checking up on me!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, that's correct. A BVE is not ideal. It means she would no longer be lawfully in the country, and any time she spent in the country before that would not count towards the time she's required to spend in Australia in order to qualify for citizenship (whereas normally it would). (And you're welcome.  )


----------



## rowlandm (Sep 27, 2013)

Gee - that BVE is pretty nasty!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well... it's for people who are no longer in the country legally. So it makes sense that it would be, IMO. Otherwise you're encouraging people to become illegal immigrants.


----------

